# NT: What is your SLOAN type?



## openedskittles

Try doing a big 5 SLOAN scale test:
Big Five Personality Test

I think it's more useful than the 16-type Jung result because it really breaks down the tricky F-T point that often gives people grief in MB.

Each Jung/MB type breaks down really well into 2 SLOAN types. They should correlate:
Global 5/Big 5 to Jung/MBTI/Kiersey correlations



I am an ENTJ => SCOEI primary "I" and they both fit very well.


----------



## Grey

INTJ, with a SLOAN 'score' of RCOEI and primary Reserved. I find the system, which is admittedly different from the true Big Five, to be a bit lacking.


----------



## Nearsification

ENTP is RCUAL


----------



## wealldie

Mine is RCOEI and "Calm"


----------



## openedskittles

wealldie said:


> Mine is RCOEI and "Calm"


So we have the same on both scales but the introverted/extroverted point is flipped. Nice!


----------



## openedskittles

Grey said:


> INTJ, with a SLOAN 'score' of RCOEI and primary Reserved. I find the system, which is admittedly different from the true Big Five, to be a bit lacking.


If you're considering the "OCEAN" scale to be the true big 5, then I would have to disagree.
The O correlates with the N in SLOAN
The C is a more vague version of the O in SLOAN
The E correlates with the S in SLOAN
The A is a more vague version of the A in SLOAN
The N is a more offensive version of the L in SLOAN
When I say "more vague" I mean that it, like the T-F point in MB, tries to cover too many different aspects of personality in a single letter and ends up causing more typing grief. Of course, the words themselves do not quite fit what you want to get from them. Conscientiousness is associated with attention to detail and a clean environment or even being respectful, while orderliness refers to organization and planning, the part of the personality this point is supposed to measure. Agreeableness makes it seem like a measure of some behavioral effect on interaction, whereas accommodation is what you want to measure because that's what makes you agreeable and addresses the part of the personality that you actually want to measure. Also, calling someone neurotic is just a bit less tactful than calling them limbic.


----------



## MNiS

SCOEI with a primary on C. The O and E were close to 50% though. So this SLOAN type correlates closely with ENTJ huh? Interesting!


----------



## Kevinaswell

I wrote a big 'ol thread on the Big 5 once. It's in the psychology section I think, if anyone wants a read.


----------



## Siggy

SLOEI, I dont remember what the values were on each


----------



## agokcen

I tend to be SCoa|I|, but the "a" always goes back and forth with "e," as well the "o" with "u." This only sort of fits with my MBTI, because I'm actually not that organized or agreeable - both are exactly 50/50. The description for SCOAI fits best, though, because it covers my perfectionism and large ego, so I just went with that.

I agree with Grey - I think the test is kind of...well, _meh_. I just don't like it. None of the descriptions are any good.


----------



## dude10000

SLOAN is just MBTI with an added calm/limbic distinction. So sign me up for ENTJ+calm. I'm more Bill Gates than Penn Jillette.


----------



## skycloud86

I usually get RCUEI.


----------



## vanizorc

I'm an INTJ; enneagram type 5; SCOEI with an emphasis on I

So basically, I'm a nerd who is really outspoken and fervently defends her views 24/7. I'm the devil's advocate; that annoying know-it-all in the classroom who everyone hates because I kiss my professors' arses for an A+.


----------



## Kr3m1in

SCUEI

Primary type social. Description of the type only partially accurate.


----------



## TiNeSi

RCUEI, egocentric.


----------



## jbking

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. (12%)
*Orderliness* results were very high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun. (86%)
*Emotional Stability* results were low which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. (24%)
*Accommodation* results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests. (48%)
*Inquisitiveness* results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical. (78%)


RLOEI, primary type being Reserved.


----------



## Trainwreck

SCUEI, the description makes me sound like a capricious asshole, haha, can't say it's completely untrue...


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I usually test SCUEI


----------



## bigtex1989

SCUEI with primary inquisitive.


----------



## topgun31

ENTJ, SCOEI

I've been seeing alot of revived threads lately


----------



## The Exception

RxoaI

Strong R and I. Slightly more O and A. Split down the middle on calm/neurotic.


----------



## peddroelm

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCUAI
Your Primary type is Reserved

Description of the type pretty accurate.




Code:


Extroversion 	       |||||| 	   	        22%
Orderliness        	|||||||||||| 	        44%
Emotional Stability 	||||||||||||||   	60%
Accommodation 	        ||||||||||||||   	56%
Inquisitiveness     	|||||||||||||||||| 	72%

enneagram type 5


----------



## dagnytaggart

sCuEI. Looks like I'm writing in preteen speak.


----------



## affezwilling

MBTI: ENTP, SLOAN: s|C|uaI

* I'm definitely social, but like most ENTP's I can be individualistic and introverted.
* I'm normally an extremely calm, level headed person even if I am easily aggravated at times.
* I'm borderline between organized and unstructured, but lean towards the latter. I'm very clean and extremely organized, but tend to resist schedules, singular plans, routines, and view laws and rules as suggestions instead of absolutes.
* I flip flop between egocentric and accommodating. I think I'm naturally more egocentric, but I was raised to be more accommodating so lean ever so slightly towards the later.
* I can easily let things go and don't feel the need to know absolutely everything, but I'm definitely strongly inquisitive.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Oh that's right.... I'm primarily Inquisitive.


----------



## Immemorial

INTJ, Type 4, |R|xOEI, sometimes with emphasis on the I, instead.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Extroversion |||||||||| 36% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||| 60% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||||| 76% 

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCOAI (But some of the descriptors do not apply to me. Hmm. )
Your Primary type is Inquisitive (definitely correct)

(INTP, type 5w6)


----------



## Tiramesu

Extroversion |||||||||||||| 56% 
Orderliness |||||||||| 34% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||| 60% 
Accommodation |||||||||||||| 52% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||| 58%

This test is like a tarot to me.


----------



## AkiKaza

INTP, Type 5w4, RCUEI Primary Inquisitive


----------



## Waveshine

INTP, RCUEI, and primary type is reserved.


----------



## PAdude

Extroversion||||||||||38%
Orderliness||||||||||||46%
Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||||84%
Accommodation||||||||||||||||68%
Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||62%


----------



## CCCXXIX

SCOEI 


Extroversion||||||||||||||||||||84%
Orderliness	||||||||||||||||||76%
Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||74%
Accommodation||||||24%
Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||90%


----------



## sonicdrink

I copied this from the general SLOAN type thread I responded to earlier...

SCUEI: 3.3% of women; 5.3% of men
not afraid of doing the wrong things, does not value rules and regulations, prefers
unpredictable to organized, does not accomplish work on time, needs to maintain high
levels of excitement, out for own personal gain, not afraid to draw attention to self, more
pleasure seeking than responsible, not bothered by disorder, retaliatory, thrives on the
rush of risk taking, unpredictable, asks questions that nobody else does, often does not
know what they are doing, spontaneous, first to act, not easily hurt, not apprehensive
about new encounters, does not readily admit mistakes, not a perfectionist, not
apologetic, disorganized, socially comfortable, outgoing, calm in crisis, fearless,
atheist/agnostic tendencies, good at getting people to have fun, opinionated, not easily
moved to tears, sexually immodest, adventurous, unconventional, aggressive, often late,
high energy level, likes the spotlight, ambivalent about the needs of others, worry free,
acts without thinking or planning, bad at saving money, selfish


pretty much 70 +/- on everything

S+, L -, O - , A -, N -

Highest scoring : 78%
Inquisitive Type (Factor 5+) 4.8% of women; 10.4% of men
more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, detaches to analyze
factors from multiple perspectives, regularly uses ideas and tools to transform
understanding, enjoys playing with random interconnections between ideas and patterns,
would describe self as a nerd in high school, likes science fiction, introspective, good at
fixing things, more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both special and defective,
knows the darkside of life well, is not bothered by going long periods without speaking
with people, more intellectual than sensual, can be bitter, problem solver, relies on mind
more than on others, driven by curiosity, feels best when working, minimalist

well, there you go


----------



## The Unseen

I always test as INTJ on MBTI, (although I deny it) and this gave me *RCOEI* with primary *Reserved.*

I've taken this SLOAN test multiple times before, and my usual result is *RCUEI *with primary *Calm.*

Who really knows whats true...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

SCUEI with dominant inquisitiveness.


----------



## Dralud

RCOAI Inquisitive


----------



## electricky

Global 5: sloan SLUEI; sloan+ xlue|i|; primary Inquisitive; X(50%)L(54%)U(56%)E(58%)I(62%)


----------



## Protagoras

I got RCUEI and egocentric


----------



## Sea Anenome

INTJ 

Global 5: sloan RCOEI; sloan+ |R|COEI; primary Reserved; R(86%)C(70%)O(68%)E(68%)I(74%)


----------



## Innovatrix

SCUEI
Primary type is calm.


----------



## Queen of Refuse

Tried to take it..got bored after the second option. I can't answer objectively since i'm like..well I don't know..in that situation, I'm sort of ___, but then there's this. I know I got 'Reserved' as a primary type on a big five test like that before though. Maybe I'l try later.


----------



## Monty

im an intp RLUEI

i enjoyed it since the experience was a bit different from taking an mbti test
it did kinda feel like it was missing something in the end 

heres a bit of the description

"avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, easily annoyed, disorganized, quiet around strangers, slow to forgive, hard to understand, not that interested in others, skeptical, wounded at the core, self absorbed, feels defective, fears failure

the test results seemed a little amplified but generally i think someone could get the drift of me off of it


----------



## Transcendence

SCOEI. 

The best there is.


----------



## the3rdpower

Scuei 
entp


----------



## an absurd man

Egocentric RCOEI

I've only taken it once though.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

INTJ and RLOEI, primary inquisitive.


----------



## Master Mind

My SLOAN type is in my sig.


----------



## Elistra

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SLOEI*
Your Primary type is *Inquisitive
S(70%)L(56%)O(70%)E(68%)I(72%)
*
SLOEI:
_demanding, controlling, aggressive, retaliatory, does not forgive easily, opinionated, domineering, does not accept what others say, believes that appearances are important, likes to be the center of attention, not patient with people who annoy them, easily annoyed, quick to judge others, preoccupied with self, show off, feels you have to be tough on people to get things done, prone to addiction, not good at sports, frequently pursues impressive achievements, takes charge, competitive, frustrated and angry when people don't live up to expectations, not on good terms with everyone, second place rarely feels good enough to them, antagonistic, able to stand up for self, acts superior to others, hard to satisfy, bothered by disorder, impatient, becomes aggressive when they feel hurt, decisive, abrupt, impulsive, more dominant than submissive, finishes most things they start, desires some level of fame in their community, unable to control cravings, acts out frustrations on others, easily frustrated, can become overwhelmed by events, does not readily admit mistakes, moody, not very religious_

You'd think I must be a real bitch, lol. :wink:


----------



## Scelerat

Scoei


----------



## mejdiniz

There is no RCUAL. RCUAI is INFP though.


----------



## mejdiniz

I just got SCUEI. I am an ENTP.


----------



## rhz1lb

Rcuei.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

S/r loei


----------



## b90

Extroversion||||||||||||||54%Orderliness||||||||||||42%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||58%Accommodation||||||||||40%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||72%
ENTP; SCUEI.




> not afraid of doing the wrong things, does not value rules and regulations, prefers unpredictable to organized, does not accomplish work on time, needs to maintain high levels of excitement, out for own personal gain, not afraid to draw attention to self, more pleasure seeking than responsible, not bothered by disorder, retaliatory, thrives on the rush of risk taking, unpredictable, asks questions that nobody else does, often does not know what they are doing, spontaneous, first to act, not easily hurt, not apprehensive about new encounters, does not readily admit mistakes, not a perfectionist, not apologetic, disorganized, socially comfortable, outgoing, calm in crisis, fearless, atheist/agnostic tendencies, good at getting people to have fun, opinionated, not easily moved to tears, sexually immodest, adventurous, unconventional, aggressive, often late, high energy level, likes the spotlight, ambivalent about the needs of others, worry free, acts without thinking or planning, bad at saving money, selfish


Not quite sure what I think about the description here. I'm most definitely afraid of doing the wrong things. And I do readily admit my mistakes, and I'm absolutely a perfectionist when it comes to the things I care about, I'm not apologetic, but I have no problems saying I'm sorry when it's merited, I have several fears, some existential, some rational, some irrational. Not a big fan of the spotlight, I hate being filmed and recorded, and dislike being taken pictures off. Lately I've also learned myself to plan better. I don't consider myself selfish, and lately as part of larger plans I've also saved up a lot of money.

Everything else seems to be pretty precise though. Maybe I'm not even an ENTP for all I know. Or maybe I'm just quirky.


----------



## jdstankosky

*SCOEI *
(2.9% of women; 3.9% of men)
​


> not afraid of doing the wrong thing, speaks up regardless of consequences, not filled with doubt, more dominant than submissive, not afraid to draw attention to self, self confident, does not back down when threatened, decisive,_ feels you have to be tough on people to get things done_, not easily hurt, worry free, not easily intimidated, not concerned with failure when trying something new, aggressive, fearless, controlling, domineering, ambivalent about the suffering of strangers, not easily discouraged, out for own personal gain, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, unconcerned with the misfortunes of strangers, likes giving speeches, not easily moved to tears, manipulative, unapologetic, knows where life is going, narcissistic, exacting in their work, does not second guess self, untouched by other people's feelings, the first to act, level emotions, never at a loss for words, opinionated, demanding, goes after what they want, believes in a logical answer for everything, not very religious, show off, calm in crisis




*Calm*
(6.6% of women; 16.3% of men)
​


> not easily hurt, rarely if ever loses temper, keeps emotions under control, positive, not prone to envy, rarely sick, self reliant, trusting, stable, sturdy, optimistic, fits in most places, not defensive, likes change, if they were to live life over again they would not change much, content (possibly over content), believes in choice more than fate, good at building things, good at taking advice, does not make enemies, good at fixing things, admits it when they make a mistake, gets along with others, has more desire than fear, motivated, self confident, believes the benefits of freedom outweigh the benefits of attachment


Besides the red text, everything else applies. I'm extraordinarily calm as a result of a strange physiological abnormality that I'm gifted with: A dominant para-sympathetic nervous system. Essentially, I'm calm, and under pressure or excitement, become even more at ease, almost to the point of lethargy. For example: High speed highway driving in heavy traffic relaxes me. Near-death experiences may bore me, etc.

Overall, I felt that it was pretty accurate. My *ENTP* and intelligence details (which are also rather spot on, although I am highly linguistic in addition to the top traits) are in my signature below.


----------



## Pathosray

Extroversion
||||||
28%
Orderliness
||||||||||||
50%
Emotional Stability
||||||||||||||||||
72%
Accommodation
||||||||||
32%
Inquisitiveness
||||||||||||||||||
78%



Global 5: sloan RCOEI; 
sloan+ RCxE|I|; primary Inquisitive; R(72%)C(72%)X(50%)E(68%)I(78%)

withdrawn, not wild and crazy, private, loner, not relationship obsessed, not 
swayed by emotions, insensitive to the needs of others, unhelpful, interested in 
intellectual pursuits, avoidant, does not put the needs of others ahead of self, 
thinks before acting, very scientific, not upset by the misfortune of strangers, 
avoids small talk, values solitude, private, does not get worked up about most 
things, fearless, unaffected by the suffering of others, calm in crisis, not 
easily excited, won't do much to avoid rejection, not known for generosity, not 
easily confused, cold, not prone to complimenting others, dislikes most people 
but tries to get along to minimize hostility, hard to get to know, more dominant 
than submissive, not easily hurt, driven by reason, influenced more by self than 
others, rarely worried, hard to impress, not that interested in relationships, 
hard to influence, not concerned about failing when trying something new, self 
confident, knows why they do things, not easily moved to tears, not prone to 
jealousy, not guided by moods

INTP; seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Hoff

← RCUAI
Aha, some of the favored careers for a calm type are fighter pilot, race car driver, assassin, and international spy.


----------



## wolfymobob

INTP, 


Extroversion||||||28%Orderliness||||||||||||46%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||70%Accommodation||||||||||||45%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||76%

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCEUI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive


----------



## elpis

RCUAI calm


----------



## sjack

RCUEI

Your primary type is Egocentric

Seems about right


----------



## Hoff

elpis said:


> RCUAI calm


Woah, we are like the same exact thing on every test.

I think I've found my doppelgangess!


----------



## elpis

Hoff said:


> Woah, we are like the same exact thing on every test.
> 
> I think I've found my doppelgangess!


A doppleganger! Nice! I wonder if we'd finish eachothers sentences?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

RLuaI. Not sure what my primary is.


----------



## Opus101

RCOEI, primary inquisitive.


----------



## Mikasa

My result was: 
"RCOEI" [R(82%)C(56%)O(66%)E(62%)I(66%)]"Primary type=Reserved"


----------



## geekofalltrades

RCOEI, primary Calm.


----------



## Madders

RLOAI, Reserved.


----------



## Priskilla17

RCOEI inquisitive


----------



## Mbaruh

INTJ and rcoe|I|

I don't thing it's a very good Typing method though.. yesterday I got rloe|I| and neither of them could pinpoint my personality.


----------



## aphinion

SLOEI, which correlates to ENTJ.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l've noticed a tendency for NTJs to be limbic more often.

L/C doesn't correlate with T/F like is often believed, so the limbic NT is an interesting comparison to a calm NF.

l'm never sure when l'm talking to a limbic NT or not, though.

l'm SCUEI primary inquisitive. l think l could have scored SCUAI at a different time, maybe on a different day which would be ENFP. l don't like that A/E scale.


----------



## jaybird117

SCUEI, primary E.


----------



## braided pain

RLOEI, primary Egocentric.


----------



## Pathosray

Extroversion||||16%
Orderliness||||||||||||44%
Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||||78%
Accommodation||||||||||32%
Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||82%
RCUEI


----------



## knittigan

Interesting observation @OMG WTF BRO.

I always wondered about that, since I tend to score SLOAI (the description is very me, as long as it's read with an INTJ lens) and yet most NTs score calm. Most NTs aren't 4w3 either, I suppose, so maybe that's to blame.


----------



## subparhomosapien

Switches between RCUEI and SCUEI


----------



## WeirderThanYou

SLUEI and I'm an ENTP... it was completely spot on!


----------



## Another Lost Cause

I scored RCUEI which was matched with INTP. It was accurate for me at least.


----------



## Handsome Jack

ENTJ, SCOEI. Accurate.


----------



## Elistra

SLOEI, Inquisitive Subtype. And honestly? The SLOEI description is definitely more accurate than not, especially if I'm angry.


----------



## voron

Rcuei


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm SCUEI ^^


----------



## Another Lost Cause

Rcuei


----------



## polyangel

Global 5: sloan RLOEI; sloan+ Rlo|E|I; primary Egocentric; R(70%)L(56%)O(64%)E(74%)I(68%)
I don't know what any of this means and found the questions to be quite vague and lacking.


----------



## AshtangiBear

Entj, scoei.

Global 5: sloan SCOEI; sloan+ sC|O|ei; primary Organized; S(62%)C(72%)O(74%)E(56%)I(54%) 

Extroversion |||||||||||||||| 62%
Orderliness |||||||||||||||||| 74%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||||| 72%
Accommodation |||||||||||| 44%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||| 54%


----------



## sinaasappel

Scuei and my primary type was inquisitive 
I think I got Scoai the first time maybe Scoan???


----------



## knife

Bugger. I can't remember. SLUEI?

I wouldn't be surprised if somebody digs out the last time I did that test like a year ago just to prove me wrong, though ...


----------



## ArmchairCommie

I'm an INTP and I got RCUEI with the primary type as Reserved. 
While I do disagree with a good number of the points it says describes an RCUEI, I agree with the general jist of it, being extremely introverted, uncaring, and being unambitious.


----------



## Rafael

Global 5: sloan SCUEI; sloan+ sCUe|I|; primary Inquisitive; S(66%)C(76%)U(72%)E(60%)I(80%)

Thanks OP


----------



## tanstaafl28

SCUEI 

(3.3% of women; 5.3% of men)

not afraid of doing the wrong things, does not value rules and regulations, prefers unpredictable to organized, does not accomplish work on time, needs to maintain high levels of excitement, out for own personal gain, not afraid to draw attention to self, more pleasure seeking than responsible, not bothered by disorder, retaliatory, thrives on the rush of risk taking, unpredictable, asks questions that nobody else does, often does not know what they are doing, spontaneous, first to act, not easily hurt, not apprehensive about new encounters, does not readily admit mistakes, not a perfectionist, not apologetic, disorganized, socially comfortable, outgoing, calm in crisis, fearless, atheist/agnostic tendencies, good at getting people to have fun, opinionated, not easily moved to tears, sexually immodest, adventurous, unconventional, aggressive, often late, high energy level, likes the spotlight, ambivalent about the needs of others, worry free, acts without thinking or planning, bad at saving money, selfish 

ADDENDUM: 2021 - I don't feel this exemplifies me anymore. It may have been true when I was younger. I am much more sensitive to the needs of others, I plan before I act, and I have money in the bank.


----------



## shazam

ENTP, SCOEI. Primary is Social.


----------



## s2theizay

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, structured, and self controlled while still remaining flexible, varied, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were medium which suggests you are moderately relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLUEI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive

Global 5: sloan RLUEI; sloan+ Rxxx|I|; primary Inquisitive; R(68%)L(52%)X(50%)E(52%)I(80%)

Hmm. According to the RLUEI description, I'm a terrible person.:sad:


----------



## WeirderThanYou

SLUEI. Based on the description, it's the kind of type an ISFP or INFP would be but here I am.


----------



## KMGalauran

SCOEI, primary type is Organized
the desc made clear that I'm a stone cold bitch, lmao.


----------



## orihara

_Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCUEI
Your Primary type is Egocentric

Global 5: sloan SCUEI; sloan+ Scu|E|I; primary Egocentric; S(76%)C(58%)U(58%)E(90%)I(78%)_

shocking. the only thing that changes is my emotional stability that goes from 50% to 70% depending on the weather


----------



## Polexia

Scuai and unstructured


----------



## newbie const

ENTP here..I am SCOAI,primary Inquisitive.


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Got RCUEN


----------



## Louvetelle

I am RCUEI.


----------



## Lelu

RLOEI - Matches up to INTJ

There are a lot of overwhelmingly negative qualities associated with it on that site. Doesn't seem useful at all.


----------



## Paradox07

INTJ | RCOEI | Calm


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena

SCOEI - SCOEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions


----------



## Diamante

SCOEI 

Which would mean ENTJ in MBTI, according to the correlation page; I also got ENTJ when I did humanmetrics MBTI-test yesterday and I've been thinking if I'm an ENTJ and not an ENTP the last couple of days. According to these tests I may not be completely wrong when thinking if I may be an ENTJ instead of ENTP then.


----------



## GotLostAgain

*RCUEI with Unstructed, I am a total nutter apparently*


----------



## Spiren

I get RLOEI and RCOEI equally, I seem to have shifted into the latter.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

RCOEI - Inquisitive
R(70%)C(64%)O(68%)E(66%)I(76%)


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Nyle said:


> I get RLOEI and RCOEI equally, I seem to have shifted into the latter.


Interesting, on Big Five I used to score higher on neuroticism, and I've wondered how that relates to MBTI functions.


----------



## Spiren

ninjahitsawall said:


> Interesting, on Big Five I used to score higher on neuroticism, and I've wondered how that relates to MBTI functions.


There is no direct correlation, T/F in MBTI isn't about one's emotional intelligence but one's decision making process. However I do think that within a type, we can measure growth to some extent.

For an INTJ who has not learnt to handle his emotions, his Fi would not have matured and he is more likely to be an RLOEI. I'm comparing the profiles for RLOEI and RCOEI with that chart provided in the OP, it seems the C variety of INTJs are more apathetic - whether this is growth or not is open interpretation but I consider it fairly healthy for an INTJ.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Nyle said:


> There is no direct correlation, T/F in MBTI isn't about one's emotional intelligence but one's decision making process. However I do think that within a type, we can measure growth to some extent.
> 
> For an INTJ who has not learnt to handle his emotions, his Fi would not have matured and he is more likely to be an RLOEI. I'm comparing the profiles for RLOEI and RCOEI with that chart provided in the OP, it seems the C variety of INTJs are more apathetic - whether this is growth or not is open interpretation but I consider it fairly healthy for an INTJ.


RLOEI sounds more like me when I'm in a bad mood or stressed out.


----------



## Spiren

ninjahitsawall said:


> RLOEI sounds more like me when I'm in a bad mood or stressed out.


Same here. The reason I took it recently was to see if the C had changed back to L due to recent circumstances but it hadn't. Time for a pat on the back, apparently my coping mechanisms are SLOAN approved. 

Heh.


----------



## Wolf

INTJ w/ RCOEI


----------



## Nicky411

I got RCOEI as an INTJ, My primary type is Inquisitive


----------



## fieryelf

INTJ

RCOEI > Reserved


----------



## Jest_Please

ENTP - s|C|uaI


----------



## Dare

I'm an INTJ who usually gets RCOeI or RCOaI -- my egocentric/accommodation score is right on the edge (scored 48% this time).

Inquisitive is my highest at 90%
Orderliness 88%
Calmness 82%
Reserved 78%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were very high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCOEI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive


----------



## NeonMidget

INTJ - RCOEI 

Nothing changed hahaha.:laughing:


----------



## VinnieBob

Rcoai


----------



## Cal

> RLUEI
> 
> avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative, suspicious of others, uncooperative, socially uncomfortable, hard to get to know, not punctual, low self confidence, pessimistic, lonely, does not finish work on time, does not like to lead, attracted to things associated with sadness, ambivalent about the problems of others, feels defective, fears failure, often bored, ambivalent about the suffering of others, unproductive, avoids unnecessary interaction, easily frustrated, does not finish many things, lower energy level, focuses on fantasies instead of reality, ambivalent about the needs of others, easily annoyed, rarely prepared, disorganized, quiet around strangers, slow to forgive, hard to understand, not that interested in others, skeptical, wounded at the core, self absorbed
> *the descriptions listed here are made up of personality items. people who scored high on this type scored higher on the above items compared to the average. (more info)
> 
> back to personality types
> favored careers:
> philosopher, freelance writer, novelist, author, astronomer, book editor, freelance artist, scholar, bookstore owner, bookseller, screenwriter, philosophy professor, poet, cinematographer, artist, playwright, librarian, comic book artist, art historian, publisher, archeologist, scientist, composer, video game designer, egyptologist, museum curator, researcher, paleontologist, anthropologist, musician, genetics researcher, historian, theologian, research psychologist, art director, research scientist, songwriter, history professor, linguist, computer animator, professor of english, illustrator, painter, assassin, cartoonist, library assistant, travel writer, curator, film critic, environmental scientist, filmmaker, journalist, english professor, aerospace engineer, political scientist, computer scientist, art curator, audio engineer, archivist, art education, college professor, academic, technical writer, webmaster, animator, psychoanalyst, music journalist, geneticist, astronaut, research assistant, software developer, website designer, movie director, web developer, film editor, copywriter, digital artist, editor music therapist, geologist, web designer, biologist, biochemist, mercenary
> disfavored careers:
> supervisor, sports management, event planner, wedding planner, even coordinator, manager, business administrator, administrator, businessman, childcare worker, hospitality manager, hospitality worker, coach, office manager, sales associate, business manager, athletic trainer, kindergarten teacher, preschool teacher, office administrator, human resources manager, health care worker, public relations manager, personal assistant, customer service representative, customer service employee, administrative support, business owner, early childhood educator, social services worker, office worker, secretary, fundraiser, receptionist, sales manager, nurse practitioner, pediatric nurse, executive, executive assistant





> Egocentric
> (4.7% of women; 4.5% of men)
> 
> egocentric, self absorbed, not loyal, not generous, only concerned about those close to them, prone to bitterness, can ignore the rights of others, narcissist, megalomaniac, competitive, controlling, needs to have the upper hand in relationships, vain, materialistic, values individuality over loyalty, not afraid of conflict, would pursue a career that was harmful to others, believes the benefits of freedom outweigh the benefits of attachment, does not value organized religion, does not like to admit making mistakes, quick tempered, not traditional, tactless, blunt, suspicious, makes enemies, wants to be famous, prefers technical careers (law, engineering, medicine), prefers instant gratification, attracted to prestige, manipulative, influenced more by self than others, decisive
> *the descriptions listed here are made up of personality items. people who scored high on this type scored higher on the above items compared to the average. (more info)
> 
> back to personality types
> favored careers:
> dictator, assassin, international spy, entrepreneur, stock broker, investment banker, businessman, ceo, real estate investor, financial manager, business analyst, mercenary, strategist, financial advisor, diplomat, executive, judge, bounty hunter, financial analyst, cia agent, computer engineer, politician, movie star, ambassador, film producer, international business specialist, game designer, business manager, actor, advertising executive, philosopher, independent contractor, banker, military intelligence, video game designer, entertainment lawyer, corporate layer, television producer, author, business owner, financial planner, movie producer, aerospace engineer, software engineer, mechanical engineer, rock star, web developer, webmaster, computer programmer, computer scientist, economist, information technology professional, astronaut, nuclear engineer, marketing manager, political analyst, astronomer, bar owner, producer, business administrator, analyst, philosophy professor, marketing specialist, software developer, fighter pilot, movie director, marketing director, buyer, network engineer, business consultant, cinematographer, music producer, film critic, truck driver, web designer, policy analyst
> disfavored careers:
> child care worker, childhood educator, elementary school teacher, social services worker, kindergarten teacher, social worker, hospitality worker, special education worker, school counselor, pediatric nurse, preschool teacher, health care worker, educator, guidance counselor, public health, nurse, teacher, healer, special education teacher, counselor, child psychologist, non profit sector, fundraiser, physical therapist, health educator, missionary, stay at home parent, high school teacher, youth pastor, nanny, wedding planner, pediatrician, customer service employee, nurse practitioner, school psychologist, therapist, home maker, medical assistant, personal assistant, animal trainer, office assistant, physician assistant, receptionist, youth minister, veterinary technician


----------



## Agent X

INTJ - RLOEI /Inquisitive


----------



## Mephi

ENTP: SCUEI. Primary type is Calm


----------



## Baracuda902

Alright, baby. ENTJ and SCOEI

Extroversion 66%
Orderliness 52%
Emotional Stability 58%
Accommodation	20%
Inquisitiveness	60%.

Let's run down these descriptions.

"*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting* at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.*"

Bullshit. I've developed my own individual interests and identity to understand that I am a fucking extrovert you useless piece of shi-

"*Orderliness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, structured, and self controlled while still remaining flexible, varied, and fun."

Eh. I guess it's accurate, but I wish I was more orderly at times.

"*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic."

Sounds about right.

"*Accommodation* results were low which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others."

Sheesh. I sound like a monster. I reluctantly cooperate with people. That should be enough.

"*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but *possibly not very practical.*"

Guilty.


----------



## llarian

*RCOEN*, primary trait being "Organized". 
Global 5: sloan RCOEN; sloan+ rc|O|ex; primary Organized; R(58%)C(58%)O(70%)E(58%)N(52%)
*Extroversion *results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness *results were high which suggests you are overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
*Emotional Stability *results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Accommodation *results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.
*Inquisitiveness *results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative.

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Mark R

ENTP 2w1 

SCUAI


----------



## tanstaafl28

Extroversion ||||||||||||||||||75%
Orderliness ||||||||||38%
Emotional Stability ||||||||||||||||64%
Accommodation ||||||||||||47%
Inquisitiveness ||||||||||||||||||||84%


*Extroversion* results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.
*Orderliness* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Accommodation* results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.
*Inquisitiveness* results were high which suggests you are very intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *SCUEI*
Your Primary type is *Inquisitive*

*







*


----------



## mia-me

ENTJ - SCOEI 
Primary - Calm


----------



## blossomier

ENTJ and SLOEI. My primary type is organized.

When I did this test before, I got SCOEI.


----------



## mia-me

blossomier said:


> ENTJ and SLOEI. My primary type is organized.
> 
> When I did this test before, I got SCOEI.


If you're flipping around, you must be closer to center, relative to the Calm/Limbic trait. Perhaps you're currently experiencing a stressful time or something.


----------



## atchziens

INTP and SLUEI, but I’m about 50/50 for extroversion/introversion.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ENTJ SCOIE


----------



## Plusless

INTP - r|C|xaI

Uppercase Letter = Strong tendency
Lowercase Letter = Mild tendency
x = In between, on average
|?|= Your primary type


----------



## Something Awfuln't

INTP RCUEI, IMW to RCOEI.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

E.I.E.I.O😵‍💫


----------



## VinnieBob

Trusting😳
Moi
i don’t think so
i have major trust issues
i trust no one 
especially ******


----------



## VinnieBob

W.h.I.t.e.y.
fuck off spelling douche bag cum dumpster of stupid
you Caucasian kraka Mr Charlie lovin dick


----------



## Krakenless

RLOAN 
Primary Organised

*Extroversion 48%*
_Results were medium which suggests average somewhere in between being assertive and social and being withdrawn and solitary._

Fits perfectly. I need people time and alone time in same portions. I used to have a wide circle of friends to accommodate that, nowadays I meet the same people more often, which is not really satisfying so I mostly stay in solitude.


*Orderliness 60%*
_Results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organised, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun._

I was not aware of that. But when I think about it, the files on the PC are always neatly ordered, same for the apps on my phone. I am not known to be the ‘fun’ one, at parties I mostly sit around the bar talking to someone or watching others. I am also the first to point out if something is a bad idea in terms of safety. Sometimes this feels like suffocates me.


*Emotional Stability 48%*
_Results are medium which suggests you average somewhere between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive._

Yeah, I have good days and bad days.

*Accommodation 58%*
_Results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex)_

Martyr complex? Ouch. I am working on putting myself first, with moderate results, I personally don’t like being so nice all the time but I cannot help it. That’s why I always end up in Hufflepuff. 

*Inquisitiveness 50%*
_Results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious and imaginative._

True. Not many things interest me enough to investigate, I am more occupied with myself or the current topic of my thoughts. I got told that it was hard to get me excited about anything, I meet newly presented things with a lot of scepticism.


----------

